# any experience with D.lehmanni?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

hi,everybody.i'd like to ask if anyone has experience with these types of dart frogs.i've read they are difficult to care of. is it true?
i've just started and so far i have auratus, leucomelas, and azureus.
thanks,
n


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

D. lehmanni are eggfeeders just like pumilio that have a low reproductive rate. They were imported back in the day before I got into frogs and now they are very scarce. Im sure they are no harder to care for than any other eggfeeder, but virtually unabtainable. I have heard of prices in excess of $450 per frog!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

serious?????i mean i love frogs but this price is a little bit too mux.and i don't have any experience with eggfeeders-would it be a big problem?
r u sure there is no chance to get them-i mean under 400  
thanks
n


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

While I was surfing the frog sites, just this afternoon (not in the market for anything, just like to see what is out there regularly), I found someone who had D. lehmanni for sale right now, same price that seems to be the going rate for all hard to find egg-feeders - $150 each. Just look around and talk to some breeders. I have yet to actually see any frogs listed for $450 each.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Where did you see this? PM it to me if you would rather not post it public.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

[EDIT] WHOOPS! [/EDIT]

Me and my speed reading, it was D. lamasi I was seeing, not lehmanni.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

D. lehmanni are the definition of a rare frog in the US hobby, and also hold a title of being extremely hard to care for/breed. I feel lucky enough to have even seen some in person. These are frogs that if available, usually only go to close friends who have lots of experience (aka enough to keep them going). The colombian eggfeeders still have numrous kinks to work out in their care and breeding so I don't know if they could be considered at the same level of most pumilio (except maybe BJs which also have some irregularities we need to figure out).

Having no experience with eggfeeders would be a serious problem. Work through the easier species, like what you have, and then work up to the thumbnails, and pumilio. With experience and reputation in the hobby, eventually you may be able to get your hands on lehmanni as your "dream frog." 

The price is set high to reflect their rareness and hopefully deter those that don't have the experience to care for them. $450-$500 each is what I have heard for the few offered publicly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks a lot for your advice.u helped a lot.i guess i say goodbye to lehmanni for now :? 
n


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Where did you see those lamasi for sale?

Thanks,

David



Catfur said:


> [EDIT] WHOOPS! [/EDIT]
> 
> Me and my speed reading, it was D. lamasi I was seeing, not lehmanni.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think she is talking about the panguana lamasi phil tan posted in the classifieds about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you...I found it!


----------

